# SLG making a shithole of the Joke room.



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Whats that all about then? :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Care to clarify?

I've just posted some jokes I've been sent by others & found quite funny for the amusement of others - at least I edited the majority of the swearing using asterisks unlike the title of your thread!!!

Away & buy a sense of humour :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I doubt he's Scottish anyway - sense of humour...!!?? :?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I wouldn't think so, a Scot would be too tight to buy a sense of humour :lol:

Maybe you have to get a humour bypass to join the Porsche forums 

That may not be true either as there are other Porsche owners on here that can have a laugh :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I don't find a page of crap old jokes copied and pasted from the web funny in the slightest. You're right - I must have a shit sense of humour. :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Noooooo im going to have to read all of them now to see if they are funny before i can see if this flame has a point :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

> I don't find a page of crap old jokes copied and pasted from the web funny in the slightest. You're right - I must have a shit sense of humour.


I haven't seen any of these jokes before. I read quite a lot of the jokes on here and haven't seen these before either. I have seen others posting repeat jokes on numerous occasions but haven't felt the need to start a flame about it - I'm not that petty!!

At least you admit being right about something though - the office I work in found the jokes funny.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

r1 said:


> I don't find a page of crap old jokes copied and pasted from the web funny in the slightest. You're right - I must have a shit sense of humour. :roll:


I must have missed the small print that said only jokes that r1 finds amusing need be posted... :roll:

when you start writing your own material, then you may be qualified to complain... but even then, that doesnt give you editorial rights over who posts what here..

I dont understand why you feel the need to post in this way... :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

bit personal this one


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

[smiley=baby.gif]..........


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I thought the Joke forum was only created to stop people filling up the Off Topic forum with shite jokes.

I didn't realise anyone actually read the jokes on it. :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

So why was this locked and then opened again?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

saint said:


> bit personal this one


Not at all - not from me.

I'm sure someone would say the same if the Flame Room or Off Topic was spammed like that by one person. Poor poor Joke room - no-one cares about it.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=51982

 :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

This is now getting beyond a joke!!!

You say it's not personal but choose to name me in the title of the your flame! Do I see anybody else picking out others who have sent multiple posts on the joke threads - No!

If you read the title of the Jokes header - underneath it says *"Got any jokes? Good & bad welcome here!"*

Also, maybe you should read the Flame Room Etiquette aswell - clearly states that users should "refrain from using swear words in the title" - as far as I am concerned "shithole" would be classed as swearing. In addition to this it also states " the flame room will NOT tolerate personal attacks against any individual on this forum" - IMO this was a personal attack from the start.

This thread should have been locked / deleted as soon as it was posted as it has nothing to offer to the forum - if you don't like the "jokes" don't read them.


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

slg said:


> This thread should have been locked / deleted as soon as it was posted as it has nothing to offer to the forum - if you don't like the "jokes" don't read them.


Agreed ! :roll:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

slg said:


> This is now getting beyond a joke!!!
> 
> You say it's not personal but choose to name me in the title of the your flame! Do I see anybody else picking out others who have sent multiple posts on the joke threads - No!
> 
> ...


It's not a personal 'attack' - just an observation on your posting. Don't make out this is a serious insult ffs. :roll:

As I said - if you'd spammed any other room then it would be classed as unnecessary - I don't see the difference here.... :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

slg said:


> IMO this was a personal attack from the start.


A personal attack is one where the receiver of the perceived attack deems it personal not the author.

If slg thinks this is personal then it is regardless of R1s view.

Just like harassment cases.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I can't see how this is spamming.

If slg had 10 seperate questions about TT's and posted in the appropriate section of this forum would anyone count this as spamming?

If he had loads of irritating/annoying incidents and posted them to here would this count as spamming?

In the same context, he has found a load of jokes that HE finds funny and thought we may chuckle at them too.

If the mods consider this to be spamming surely they would've deleted it?

Just a neutral persons point of view.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

This thread belongs in the joke forum  :lol: :lol: Even if it is a bad joke


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sorry guys, technically this is a personal flame.

Locked.


----------

